# few pics and GP9 vid



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi all,
just stopping in to say hi ... share a few pics and small vid of a CP GP9


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool. Love the sounds.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks nice man.


----------

